# Cook not guilty...



## alphachief (Aug 24, 2015)

Eat it haters!

http://www.tomahawknation.com/2015/8/24/9202177/florida-states-dalvin-cook-not-guilty-battery-trial


----------



## Matthew6 (Aug 24, 2015)

congrats to the young man. so happy he can put this miscarriage of justice behind him and move on for a productive life; hope he is back with his buddies soon and gets lots of yards. Maybe those hateful women will leave him alone and he can meet a nice girl.


----------



## maker4life (Aug 24, 2015)

I still don't know if he did it or not. Find it pretty funny though that her boyfriend plays for Auburn and she says she doesn't follow football.


----------



## westcobbdog (Aug 24, 2015)

Good lawyer knows the law, great lawyer knows the judge.


----------



## Hunting Teacher (Aug 24, 2015)

Well it's obvious he is guilty. He plays for FSU therefore he is guilty. Evidence be danged!! I mean it was so obvious he was probably guilty that the jury who actually saw ALL of the evidence took a whole _30 minutes _to stress and wrangle with which side seemed more plausable. Never mind all of that. The judge, the six jurors, Cook's witnesses, the baliff, the stenogropher are all THUGS and were all in cahoots to let him off because FSU "needs" him so badly! I mean Pender and Patrick are terrible and could not possibly get the job done for FSU.
Everybody knows that if you play for FSU and are accused of a crime you are guilty. He should have obviously been sent straight to jail. I mean if Dawg fans say he is guilty, well then we know what a paragon of virtue their program has been! No trial needed. Actually he probably should be hooked up to Old Sparky.
I'm sure next there will be someone on here saying that "statistics show" that if a woman says a certain guy hit her, then 97.560392 percent of the time it is true. We know those statistics are correct because they were on the internet and reinforce our preconceived notion about the person we dislike because of what school he plays for. Did I leave anything out Matthew?


----------



## walukabuck (Aug 24, 2015)

You people act like there was actually doubt that he would get off. It's a little different when it's a starter and not a 4th string quarterback. We all knew he would get off, why didn't yall geniuses?


----------



## Matthew6 (Aug 24, 2015)

Hunting Teacher said:


> Well it's obvious he is guilty. He plays for FSU therefore he is guilty. Evidence be danged!! I mean it was so obvious he was probably guilty that the jury who actually saw ALL of the evidence took a whole _30 minutes _to stress and wrangle with which side seemed more plausable. Never mind all of that. The judge, the six jurors, Cook's witnesses, the baliff, the stenogropher are all THUGS and were all in cahoots to let him off because FSU "needs" him so badly! I mean Pender and Patrick are terrible and could not possibly get the job done for FSU.
> Everybody knows that if you play for FSU and are accused of a crime you are guilty. He should have obviously been sent straight to jail. I mean if Dawg fans say he is guilty, well then we know what a paragon of virtue their program has been! No trial needed. Actually he probably should be hooked up to Old Sparky.
> I'm sure next there will be someone on here saying that "statistics show" that if a woman says a certain guy hit her, then 97.560392 percent of the time it is true. We know those statistics are correct because they were on the internet and reinforce our preconceived notion about the person we dislike because of what school he plays for. Did I leave anything out Matthew?



check some other threads. im glad he was proven innocent. However, Lurker, the Duke fan, seems to think he was guilty; several volumnous posts written just today. But dont waste your time reading this; your rapist is on TV playing football right now. Dont want to miss that


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 24, 2015)

Matthew6 said:


> check some other threads. im glad he was proven innocent. However, Lurker, the Duke fan, seems to think he was guilty; several volumnous posts written just today. But dont waste your time reading this; your rapist is on TV playing football right now. Dont want to miss that



Ouch that will leave a mark.......


----------



## bullgator (Aug 24, 2015)

So...he didn't hit the woman?


----------



## doenightmare (Aug 24, 2015)

Hunting Teacher said:


> Well it's obvious he is guilty. He plays for FSU therefore he is guilty. Evidence be danged!! I mean it was so obvious he was probably guilty that the jury who actually saw ALL of the evidence took a whole _30 minutes _to stress and wrangle with which side seemed more plausable. Never mind all of that. The judge, the six jurors, Cook's witnesses, the baliff, the stenogropher are all THUGS and were all in cahoots to let him off because FSU "needs" him so badly! I mean Pender and Patrick are terrible and could not possibly get the job done for FSU.
> Everybody knows that if you play for FSU and are accused of a crime you are guilty. He should have obviously been sent straight to jail. I mean if Dawg fans say he is guilty, well then we know what a paragon of virtue their program has been! No trial needed. Actually he probably should be hooked up to Old Sparky.
> I'm sure next there will be someone on here saying that "statistics show" that if a woman says a certain guy hit her, then 97.560392 percent of the time it is true. We know those statistics are correct because they were on the internet and reinforce our preconceived notion about the person we dislike because of what school he plays for. Did I leave anything out Matthew?




I agree with everyting you said.....


----------



## SpotandStalk (Aug 24, 2015)

Justice has been served.

Next....


----------



## Hunting Teacher (Aug 25, 2015)

Matthew6 said:


> check some other threads. im glad he was proven innocent. However, Lurker, the Duke fan, seems to think he was guilty; several volumnous posts written just today. But dont waste your time reading this; your rapist is on TV playing football right now. Dont want to miss that




Considering it's Tampa Bay and I didn't particularly like Winston anyway I got on ebay and spent money on hunting stuff I don't need. On second thought maybe I would have been better off watching the TB Thugs!!


----------



## Hunting Teacher (Aug 25, 2015)

bullgator said:


> So...he didn't hit the woman?


Obviously six men and women over forty years old who at least some probably have daughters, sisters, and wives themselves took 30 minutes to decide he did not. 
I am NOT justifying these people's actions who were involved. Cook swore he was trying to calm down the situation. I'll ask you the same question. Other than wanting to bust on FSU, do you have any more proof he did hit the woman than the jury saw? These jurors probably came in there looking for a reason to convict him. The people in Tally are SICK of listening to the bull that they go easy on players. The evidence obviously was overwhelming that he wasn't guilty.
It doesn't matter. Every FSU hater is going to say this "proves" that players can get away with anything.


----------



## tjl1388 (Aug 25, 2015)

Hilarious that you Noles can justify this type of stuff. 

The Defense attorney kept labeling the accuser as an inebriated inconsistent witness because of her testimony to TPD, while the football players left the scene of a possible crime without being interviewed and according to them where drinking sodas at the Bar where they had absolute clarity in their recall of events. Yeah.....

Several jurors with FSu ties, one an employee. Several of them admitted knowledge of case prior to the trial and a judge who graduated from FSu and has season tickets. 

Yeah....remember the crap you gave uF fans about Urban Meyer?


Pot meet Kettle.


----------



## fish hawk (Aug 25, 2015)

This proves FSU players can get away with anything


----------



## Lurker (Aug 25, 2015)

Matthew6 said:


> check some other threads. im glad he was proven innocent. However, Lurker, the Duke fan, seems to think he was guilty; several volumnous posts written just today. But dont waste your time reading this; your rapist is on TV playing football right now. Dont want to miss that



The evidence points me toward the conclusion that a) she wasn't hit, b) if she was hit, it was probably Travis Rudolph that hit her, and c) if anyone should have hit her, it was Devonte Phillips (whose dead mother she insulted).

Of course, my judgement could be clouded.  We, at Duke, know what it's like for our athletes to be wrongly accused.


----------



## brittthomas (Aug 25, 2015)

tjl1388 said:


> Hilarious that you Noles can justify this type of stuff.
> 
> The Defense attorney kept labeling the accuser as an inebriated inconsistent witness because of her testimony to TPD, while the football players left the scene of a possible crime without being interviewed and according to them where drinking sodas at the Bar where they had absolute clarity in their recall of events. Yeah.....
> 
> ...



I'm sure you and several other Canes were willing to welcome him back to Miami with open arms if he was found guilty.


----------



## Matthew6 (Aug 25, 2015)

Lurker said:


> The evidence points me toward the conclusion that a) she wasn't hit, b) if she was hit, it was probably Travis Rudolph that hit her, and c) if anyone should have hit her, it was Devonte Phillips (whose dead mother she insulted).
> 
> Of course, my judgement could be clouded.  We, at Duke, know what it's like for our athletes to be wrongly accused.



well at least you have enough class to admit to being an idjit.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Aug 25, 2015)

fish hawk said:


> This proves FSU players can get away with anything



As long as you are a starter!! Is this a real shocker to anyone? FSU is getting worse than Auburn..


----------



## Matthew6 (Aug 25, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


> As long as you are a starter!! Is this a real shocker to anyone? FSU is getting worse than Auburn..



there you go again beating up on the afflicted, lowbrows, and despised. That was truly beautiful man.


----------



## Lurker (Aug 25, 2015)

Matthew6 said:


> well at least you have enough class to admit to being an idjit.



Class is my middle name.  Lur Class Ker.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Aug 25, 2015)

Welcome Home Dalvin Cook.


Go Noles!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Aug 25, 2015)

SpotandStalk said:


> Welcome Home Dalvin Cook.
> 
> 
> Go Noles!



Was there ever any doubt? 

I mean, he was suspended with pay..


----------



## SpotandStalk (Aug 25, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


> Was there ever any doubt?
> 
> I mean, he was suspended with pay..



I think he just didn't want to participate in 2 a days. 


Fsu version of an Nfl holdout.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Aug 25, 2015)

SpotandStalk said:


> I think he just didn't want to participate in 2 a days.
> 
> 
> Fsu version of an Nfl holdout.


----------



## Madsnooker (Aug 25, 2015)

SpotandStalk said:


> Justice has been served.
> 
> Next....



Oh, I can assure you, at FSU, there will be a next!!!!!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Aug 25, 2015)

Madsnooker said:


> Oh, I can assure you, at FSU, there will be a next!!!!!



In a matter of days..


----------



## Matthew6 (Aug 25, 2015)

see what happens slayer. you leave to go to work and that yankee escapes your basement and starts posting his dribble.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Aug 25, 2015)

Madsnooker said:


> Oh, I can assure you, at FSU, there will be a next!!!!!



You're right.


And it will play out just as this case did.






Next.


----------



## bullgator (Aug 25, 2015)

Hunting Teacher said:


> Obviously six men and women over forty years old who at least some probably have daughters, sisters, and wives themselves took 30 minutes to decide he did not.
> I am NOT justifying these people's actions who were involved. Cook swore he was trying to calm down the situation. I'll ask you the same question. Other than wanting to bust on FSU, do you have any more proof he did hit the woman than the jury saw? These jurors probably came in there looking for a reason to convict him. The people in Tally are SICK of listening to the bull that they go easy on players. The evidence obviously was overwhelming that he wasn't guilty.
> It doesn't matter. Every FSU hater is going to say this "proves" that players can get away with anything.



Don't get your bloomers in a wad HT. I wasn't busting on FSU. Dang, y'all are a sensitive bunch. 
I was inquiring whether it came out that he never hit her and it was a lie from the beginning, or if he did hit her and there were other circumstances leading to a not guilty verdict. Either way, the courts sure sped the case up before the season!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Aug 25, 2015)

bullgator said:


> Don't get your bloomers in a wad HT. I wasn't busting on FSU. Dang, y'all are a sensitive bunch.
> I was inquiring whether it came out that he never hit her and it was a lie from the beginning, or if he did hit her and there were other circumstances leading to a not guilty verdict. Either way, the courts sure sped the case up before the season!



Basically a he said, she said type deal. 
Quick rundown of the trial in the link.

http://www.tomahawknation.com/2015/8/24/9196903/dalvin-cook-battery-trial-florida-state-fsu


----------



## Lurker (Aug 25, 2015)

bullgator said:


> Either way, the courts sure sped the case up before the season!



Everyone has the right to a speedy trial.  I would assume a Gator fan would know these things by now.  We have none of the problems at Duke, yet we still know the basics of the law.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Aug 25, 2015)

Lurker said:


> Everyone has the right to a speedy trial.



And at FSU, you have the right to a judge from FSU and all jurors have to be FSU alum before jury selection is complete.. Oh, and the prosecuting attorney also has to be FSU alum..


----------



## Lurker (Aug 25, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


> And at FSU, you have the right to a judge from FSU and all jurors have to be FSU alum before jury selection is complete.. Oh, and the prosecuting attorney also has to be FSU alum..



Are you trolling me?  Do I have to use the ignore option I've heard so much about?  I think not, someone with a superior intellect, such as myself, has no need for such things?


----------



## Madsnooker (Aug 25, 2015)

Matthew6 said:


> see what happens slayer. you leave to go to work and that yankee escapes your basement and starts posting his dribble.





By the way, is that drivel, or dribble?


----------



## Browning Slayer (Aug 25, 2015)

Lurker said:


> Are you trolling me?  Do I have to use the ignore option I've heard so much about?  I think not, someone with a superior intellect, such as myself, has no need for such things?





I like you!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Aug 25, 2015)

Madsnooker said:


> By the way, is that drivel, or dribble?



I would go with dribble..


----------



## brittthomas (Aug 25, 2015)




----------



## Browning Slayer (Aug 25, 2015)

brittthomas said:


>



Why would anyone be mad expect the girl that got hit? It's the norm down in Tallahassee if you are a starter to not get charged..


----------



## Matthew6 (Aug 25, 2015)

eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeenufffffffffffffffff. 


the boy is innocent.


----------



## Lurker (Aug 25, 2015)

Matthew6 said:


> eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeenufffffffffffffffff.
> 
> 
> the boy is innocent.





 GIFSoup


----------



## SpotandStalk (Aug 25, 2015)

Hard to believe you would ask someone who just hit you, to hit you again.


Then ask the same person to walk you to your car. 


Wimmens.


----------



## tjl1388 (Aug 25, 2015)

brittthomas said:


> I'm sure you and several other Canes were willing to welcome him back to Miami with open arms if he was found guilty.



I'm sure he would be. 

The problem is if you do that down here you get kicked out of school and off the team. Period. 

At FSu you get some home cooking from the justice system and don't have to do 2 a days.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Aug 25, 2015)

tjl1388 said:


> I'm sure he would be.
> 
> The problem is if you do that down here you get kicked out of school and off the team. Period.
> 
> At FSu you get some home cooking from the justice system and don't have to do 2 a days.





No wonder all the 5* recruits are moving north to Tally.


----------



## Lurker (Aug 25, 2015)

tjl1388 said:


> The problem is if you do that down here you get kicked out of school and off the team. Period.



Like this guy?


----------



## brittthomas (Aug 25, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


> Why would anyone be mad expect the girl that got hit? It's the norm down in Tallahassee if you are a starter to not get charged..



I didn't know you witnessed the act in question. Why haven't you come forward with your testimony?

You must be as much of a "thug enabler" as the rest of us FSU fans. Are you a closet Nole?


----------



## Browning Slayer (Aug 25, 2015)

brittthomas said:


> I didn't know you witnessed the act in question. Why haven't you come forward with your testimony?
> 
> You must be as much of a "thug enabler" as the rest of us FSU fans. Are you a closet Nole?



Eye witness accounts mean nothing in a court of FSU Alumni..


----------



## Hunting Teacher (Aug 25, 2015)

bullgator said:


> Don't get your bloomers in a wad HT. I wasn't busting on FSU. Dang, y'all are a sensitive bunch.
> I was inquiring whether it came out that he never hit her and it was a lie from the beginning, or if he did hit her and there were other circumstances leading to a not guilty verdict. Either way, the courts sure sped the case up before the season!


My bad BG. I thought you were calling me out for pointing out the facts of the trial.
Yes we are getting rather tired of this on both sides. The players causing some of it by being idiots. The ridiculous railroading that SEC Network II, formerly known as ESPN, trys to pass off as fair and openminded reporting. 
She is certainly not going to admit at this point she was so drunk she made a mistake! She seemed to have been hit by someone. Looks like Rudolph should have been the one on trial to me.
 From everything I've read and have heard about Cook, he has been mentored by some former FSU players from South Florida and has turned a corner on getting over being a wanna be thug. Appears he's decided to grow up. Time will tell if that's true or not.


----------



## bullgator (Aug 25, 2015)

Yea, no problem HT. One thing we all need to realize on here is that we are a bunch of responsible adults rooting for teams made up of young athletes of varying backgrounds. Many would have mugshots instead of their pics in a game program if it weren't for the opportunity they've been given. ALL of our teams have had jerks embarrass us as we'll as the university at one time or another......unless we have Vandy fan here?. Sadly, this is becoming accepted as the new normal.
I was really hoping UF could get Cook last year because he seemed the most field ready out of high school.


----------



## tjl1388 (Aug 26, 2015)

Lurker said:


> Like this guy?



Fine by me, I'll help his fat butt pack.


----------



## Lurker (Aug 26, 2015)

tjl1388 said:


> Fine by me, I'll help his fat butt pack.



I hope he gets a lifetime contract.  I read a rumor that a big part of the problem has been Johnson, Chickillo and some others undermining the coaching staff at every turn.  They were referred to as cancers in the locker room.  Have you heard anything about this?


----------



## tjl1388 (Aug 26, 2015)

Lurker said:


> I hope he gets a lifetime contract.  I read a rumor that a big part of the problem has been Johnson, Chickillo and some others undermining the coaching staff at every turn.  They were referred to as cancers in the locker room.  Have you heard anything about this?



You're gonna have to try a little harder than that to troll me...


----------



## Lurker (Aug 26, 2015)

tjl1388 said:


> You're gonna have to try a little harder than that to troll me...



http://www.stateoftheu.com/2015/8/1...for-my-fellow-fans-take-it-for-what-its-worth


----------



## SpotandStalk (Aug 26, 2015)

Lurker said:


> http://www.stateoftheu.com/2015/8/1...for-my-fellow-fans-take-it-for-what-its-worth



Hopefully this year will be 6 in a row to Fsu.


I hope they keep Golden. Best hire they ever made. 

#TheGoldenEra


----------



## Matthew6 (Aug 26, 2015)

you hope.


----------



## tjl1388 (Aug 26, 2015)

Lurker said:


> http://www.stateoftheu.com/2015/8/1...for-my-fellow-fans-take-it-for-what-its-worth



You forget (or don't know) that I am a part of media. 

I know that writer and I will certainly take it for what it's worth. And I ever run out of toilet paper I'll use it. 



And S&S, I see no reason why it won't be 6 in a row.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Aug 26, 2015)

tjl1388 said:


> And S&S, I see no reason why it won't be 6 in a row.



You just never really know how those rivalry games will turn out. Especially when I have no idea how many Noles will be locked up before gameday.


----------



## tjl1388 (Aug 26, 2015)

SpotandStalk said:


> You just never really know how those rivalry games will turn out. Especially when I have no idea how many Noles will be locked up before gameday.



I have the utmost confidence in the healthy and strong relationship between TPD, the Tallahassee DA's office and the season ticket holding judges of Leon County that your lineup is in good shape for the upcoming season.


----------



## alphachief (Aug 26, 2015)

tjl1388 said:


> I have the utmost confidence in the healthy and strong relationship between TPD, the Tallahassee DA's office and the season ticket holding judges of Leon County that your lineup is in good shape for the upcoming season.



I get the biggest kick out of reading a diehard cane fan's  commentary about football players legal issues.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Aug 26, 2015)

tjl1388 said:


> I have the utmost confidence in the healthy and strong relationship between TPD, the Tallahassee DA's office and the season ticket holding judges of Leon County that your lineup is in good shape for the upcoming season.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Aug 26, 2015)

SpotandStalk said:


> Especially when I have no idea how many Noles will be locked up before gameday.




I wouldn't be too concerned about that.. Starters don't get thrown in jail...


----------



## Matthew6 (Aug 26, 2015)

SpotandStalk said:


>


----------



## SpotandStalk (Aug 26, 2015)

Matthew6 said:


>


----------



## SpotandStalk (Aug 26, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


> I wouldn't be too concerned about that.. Starters don't get thrown in jail...


----------

